# Post a screenshot of your MMO character!



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I thought I'd try out one of Aion's new classes today. This is me as a Songweaver. 










*Edit*: Kay, so I just bought some new armor. But it's kind of ugly, so I'm not posting a screenshot of it lol. :b


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, This isn't really from an MMO. But I've been working on this dude for quite a bit. From the most epic game ever.
Motha****en Dark Souls!


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Jig210 said:


> Well, This isn't really from an MMO. But I've been working on this dude for quite a bit. From the most epic game ever.
> Motha****en Dark Souls!


If you're gonna go with one of the derp masks you should've just made a Giantdad.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Lunia. Good game. I wish I could play it more.
















My wizard needs better clothes.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

HK-51 is a pain in the *** to get took like 24 hours of non-stop digging. Then I stopped playing again :lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

My GW2 characters, from left to right, my mesmer, my thief, my guardian and my warrior.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

creasy said:


> If you're gonna go with one of the derp masks you should've just made a Giantdad.


First play through and its the one that dropped from pinwheel. Plus, I only use it for the stamina regen.


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

sexy










majestic


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Jig210 said:


> First play through and its the one that dropped from pinwheel. Plus, I only use it for the stamina regen.


Oh. I assumed it was a pvp build. I typically used the grass crest shield for stamina and whatever good looking helm let me keep fast rolling for style.


----------



## Mracless (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is my main character from Phantasy Star Online 2. Even though it's not quite an MMO, it's close enough.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

My Aion character is really ugly ;(


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

^
Show ittttttttt.

Here's my Rift character.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> ^
> Show ittttttttt.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

old photo..










my babygirl xD


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My Eve Online pilot.

The ship in the background is the ship i always fly. It's called a Tengu.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuunescaaaaaaaaaaape :lol 
(My initiate pure) lvl 100 [in pk gear]














[in dueling gear]  
(My zerker pure) lvl 100


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

My Arcanist in Dragon Nest EU :3


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

In Rift on my new mount


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> In Rift on my new mount


I'm not sure why, but I can't stop laughing at that blue creature.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm not sure why, but I can't stop laughing at that blue creature.


Shhh! Nooo, he's so cute. He looks like a blue kitty.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My boyfriend and I dancing on fire in Rift :b


----------



## Isp3c (May 14, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> My boyfriend and I dancing on fire in Rift :b


Here is mine by some fire, cool mount above btw.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

This tiny screenshot is the last remnant of my years spent on FFXI. Best game I ever played!


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/zuljin/Adauchi/advanced


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Us in Tera


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Lol


Those mounts look nice.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

My EVE Online pilot, and his Navy Apocalypse battleship.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuunescaaaaaaaaaaape :lol
> (My initiate pure) lvl 100 [in pk gear]
> 
> 
> ...


nice blue phat I got a 2 def pure nearly maxed but I quit once eoc came ot and playing 07 now but only low cb atm need to quest


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> My GW2 characters, from left to right, my mesmer, my thief, my guardian and my warrior.


this game fun to play when doing WvW


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Here are my two past outfits, basically the same thing, different color scheme..



















My current outfit in runescape.. Yep, I still play. xD


----------



## 106196 (Dec 3, 2012)

My WoW character


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Old Republic - Sith Assassin









Guild Wars 2 - Mesmer









I don't play either currently, but the most recent MMO's I played.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Gareth Timms (Aug 24, 2013)

My last MMO was Eve online. I quit and gave all my stuff to my U.S mate. Have 2 months gametime frozen on it. Not sure if i will ever go back. Now playing Starcraft but its more of an rts


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

This was my last MMO, SWTOR. I pray no one from that game knows who I am since I've seen a few people post swtor characters here lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Super Marshy said:


> My current outfit in runescape.. Yep, I still play. xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The worst thing about eoc is no one plays . I think it's pretty fun.

I used to wear this hat









With desert robes, a fury, clan cloak and infinity boots, some people think its a blue phat (g) and I tend not to correct them.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuunescaaaaaaaaaaape :lol
> (My initiate pure) lvl 100 [in pk gear]
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this before but I found the last picture so funny 

P.s. I'll gradually respond to all your messages


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

No screen but I just wanted to say 'For the horde!' *memories*.


----------



## Makiz (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Do emulated private server games count?
If so I have a screenshot, mac so limited on MMO games.

Mad props to Dark Souls though, I have been inactive on it though for over a year.


----------



## mzsiimone (Oct 29, 2012)

My Perfect World International character. Level 103 assassin. Do love the fashion and stuff in this MMO but the game is dying out. I was going to post My Final Fantasy 14 character but on the wrong computer, lol.:b


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm to the left, Tibble is to the right.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Notus said:


> I'm to the left, Tibble is to the right.


I should have put on my end game armor ;_;


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Ahhh so glad I saved this. Can't even find my old guild's website anymore.










Guild's first time killing Raggy back in vanilla times. I am the undead dude on the very left being all SA.

Good Times. Makes me nostalgic.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn, how do you take screen shots? I have 6 kickass characters for DCUO to show. I feel they're very creative.


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

False Protagonist said:


> Does anyone here still play Guild Wars 2?


Yeah man I do. What server are you on? I'm on Eredon Terrace.

I wish my PC was better though because I can't run the game on more than 20-25 FPS lol.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Makiz said:


>


nice glaives, but are you male nelf? uke


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Makiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Nefury said:


> nice glaives, but are you male nelf? uke


Na, it was Human back then, it's Orc now (Although I don't have a sub anymore.)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

My old skyrim character:


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Skyrim's not an MMO.:b
A random collection: (Don't really play any of these games currently though):


----------



## LMcCL (Jan 23, 2014)

Here is my main:


----------



## aidenmoore (Aug 10, 2013)

Guild Wars 2, Tarnished Coast, Adric Adrsson, Norn Engineer.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Just joined Mabi yesterday, so my character isn't as cool looking ha


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)




----------

